# Coyote hunt in Cooperstown Feb 5th



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

Atchison Rifle & Archery Club Coyote Hunt and Stew and Chilly Feed

will be held on February 5th, 2005 in Cooperstown ND
"NO FOX" will be counted towards hunt
the hunt starts at sunrise and check in is at 6:00pm Saturday,under the Pit Stop Bar. There will be a drawing after the hunt.

1st place drawing-- Ruger M77 .204 Ruger

2nd place Drawing-- Henry Lever Action .22 cal Rifle

3rd place drawing--- $50 cash

and lots of other door prizes will be given away.
Winners of the hunt will be paid cash for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd 
if you need ticket reserved for you please feel free to call

Rick or Jeff Reiten at 701-797-2751 during the day

Thank you and hope to see some guys from here there. i will be checking coyotes in.

Matt Monson


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Will you guys be temp probing and blocking? I have steele this weekend so i can't make it but will put the word out.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

we do temp probing


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

any specific reason why you don't block them? I make it rule that i won't hunt in a contest unless they block and temp probe. 
I hope it goes well and be sure to post how many won and who the winning team was.
Good luck to all participants I have the Steele hunt this saturday i will try to post the results early next week.


----------

